# ببغاء يوقف التدريبات بعد دخوله الملعب ووقوفه على رأس لاعبة في البرازيل



## paul iraqe (24 سبتمبر 2020)

*ببغاء يوقف التدريبات بعد دخوله الملعب ووقوفه على رأس لاعبة في البرازيل*

https://www.facebook.com/sharer/sharer.php?u=https://aja.me/6a5ct

https://twitter.com/share?text=ببغا...arethis&via=AJArabic&url=https://aja.me/6a5ct






الببغاء وقف على رأس اللاعبة قبل أن يطير في الملعب (مواقع التواصل)



تسبب  طائر ببغاء بقطع تدريبات المنتخب البرازيلي النسائي لكرة القدم، عندما  اقتحم أرض الملعب بشكل مفاجئ، وهبط على رأس إحدى اللاعبات أثناء التمرينات  بمدينة ريو دي جانيرو.
  ونشرت اللاعبة البرازيلية برونا بينيتس على صفحتها عبر تطبيق إنستغرام،  مقطع فيديو لحظة مقاطعة تمرين يوم السبت الماضي من ببغاء وقف على رأسها قبل  أن يطير في الملعب، ويهبط مرة أخرى على شباك المرمى.
   وتداولت حسابات على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي تويتر، الفيديو الذي نشرته  اللاعبة، وهو يظهر محاولة الموجودين في الملعب التعامل مع الطائر الجميل  بلطف ومداعبته؛ لكنه فضل الابتعاد والاتجاه نحو شبكة المرمى الخالية.


----------



## أَمَة (25 سبتمبر 2020)

ببغاء يحب لعبة الكرة النسائية.. عنده ذوق رفيع


----------



## paul iraqe (25 سبتمبر 2020)

أَمَة قال:


> ببغاء يحب لعبة الكرة النسائية.. عنده ذوق رفيع













*شكراً جزيلاً على مروركم الكريم*
*تحياتي وتقديري لكم*


----------

